# 7, B, Davis, California



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Country: United States
State/Region: California
City/Town: Davis
Number of rats: 7
Gender: 3 males and 4 females
Age(s): 2 weeks, but will rehome when 5 weeks old(May 16th)
Name(s): N/A
Colours: Agouti capped, fawn capped, fawns
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Can not keep all babies
Temperament: Very sweet!
Medical problems: N/A
Will the group be split: They will have to go in pairs unless there is a buddy for them at their new home
Transport available: Maybe
Preferred donation: $10 for one or $15 for two


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey PM me if yo have any girls left, I have someone looking for a girl.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I PMed you.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

The fawn female has a new home with another female rattie friend who was alone. 

3 girls and 3 boys are still in need of good homes!

Boys









Girls


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Are the boys still available? I am in Davis and would be interested in either 2 or 3 (so I don't leave the last one alone).

I have been on the waiting list at OSH for boy rats for a while, with no success.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I PMed you.


----------



## shyrat (May 22, 2008)

Have any baby males left in Davis? or know of any in need of good home?
THx


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I PMed you, shyrat. 

The 2 agouti capped males are still looking for a home. They will only be adopted out as a pair.

I ended up deciding to keep the fawn male.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello again,

Hope my PM went through.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

It didn't. Are you still interested?


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

aww! the yellow-ish colored male looks so much like my old Soybean!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

All the babies that were still available have been adopted.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh they are adorable! i would love to take one of the females! but i am in canada.


----------

